# Installed xmms but ...



## zeta_immersion (Dec 4, 2008)

i installed xmms (make install clean) and it works but the problem is that there is no icon in the Multimedia start menu, i always have to have a terminal window opened and type xmms and then if by mistake i close the terminal then xmms closes too ... 

is there any way of adding xmms as a shortcut to the desktop or the multimedia start menu?  Thank you.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 4, 2008)

I don't know about the start menu, but start XMMS as 
	
	



```
xmms &
```
 next time, so it will detach from the terminal session.


----------



## zeta_immersion (Dec 4, 2008)

thank you


----------



## sverreh (Dec 4, 2008)

Don't know which window manager you are using. In KDE you select "Settings" in Kicker and then "Menu Updating Tools". Press the "SCAN" button, and the program will search for new applications to be added to the menu. When it finishes, you get a list of applications, and hopefully your xmms will be there. Select the ones you want and press apply. They will then appear in the Kicker menu. If you like you can then copy them to the taskbar or the desktop by "drag and drop".

If you can't find "Menu Updating Tools" in the menu, you can also start it from a terminal:


```
% kappfinder
```


----------



## Daneel (Dec 4, 2008)

GNOME:

rightklick on the menu-bar --> Edit Menus

Select the menu for xmms (e.g. multimedia)

Button: New item.....


----------



## ale (Dec 4, 2008)

A new version that should solve the problem about the missing icon has been commited in the ports tree.


----------



## zeta_immersion (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks guys for your quick replays .. 

I traced the problem to a config file of xmms ... it seems that something was false instead of true, and now it is in "lost and found" ... apparently kde (I forgot to mention which gui I am using, sorry) has a few issues with kopete and widgets and the such ... but overall is pretty good 


again thank you :beergrin


----------

